# billy goat smell on my does...what next?



## ABHanna4d (Dec 7, 2010)

We took our girl for their first breeding and wow do they stink! Will it go away in time? What can I do to get this smell gone!! We have 2 nigerian dwarfs in our little backyard and I can hardly go in the backyard without that smell lingering on me for the rest of the day! Not to mention my kids, they don't understand why they can't pet and play with the goats like they used too!

How long will it take  to go away?

Any advice would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 7, 2010)

It will eventually go away. I'm not sure how long though because I don't keep my females in with the males. I hand breed so they are only with the males for an hour at most.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 7, 2010)

I brought my does home last Monday and by Wednesday they were starting to smell much better.  I can't remember when it disappeared entirely but it wasn't more than a few days.  I can still smell "goat" if I get my nose right up next to them, but I'm new to goats and that may very well be their natural smell.  The first two days that they were home we had to wash our clothes as soon as we were done milking - my husband was really worried he was going to hate going near our goats since they smelled so bad.  

He's good with them now, though - and no extra laundry or showers to be done!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

It will go away soon enough.  But you can brush them and that will help.
It will pick up some of the oils from the buck scent...


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 8, 2010)

It might help to wipe them down with a fabric softener sheet. I used to have an elderly cat that didn't groom himself anymore, and I'd do that in between baths to keep him fresh. Also takes the static out of the hair if you're getting shocked when you pet them, that seems to happen with my animals in the fall.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 8, 2010)

Skunk Deodorizing Shampoo Recipe
1 quart hydrogen peroxide (4 cups)
1 cup baking soda
1 tsp. liquid detergent soap

Shampoo into dry coat liberally. Rinse with plain tap water.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2010)

But if it is cold where you live, I wouldn't bathe them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 8, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> But if it is cold where you live, I wouldn't bathe them.


I agree 100%!!  I would never wet a goat in cold temps!! And right now the whole country seems cold...even Florida has freezing temps...Never a good idea!!  

It will come out soon enough!!  Brush em down a few times a days..and it will fade soon!!   

Put vicks under your noses when visiting them and wash your hand with lemon juice and soap...and it will all be gone soon!!!!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 8, 2010)

My does smelled BAAAAAAD after their romantic encounters. It wore off in a week. But we do have a rainy climate and I did towel them off after they got wet. They smell nice again, a couple months later.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Dec 15, 2010)

I found a fresh bedding of sweet hay or straw makes a huge dent in the smell too.


----------

